# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاجل وحصرى بخصوص شطب الدافى

## خالد الدالى

*عاجل وحصري ::

 * شطب الدافي من اجل اخلاء خانته لمبينزا ..

 * الدافي سيعود الي كشوفات الزعيم من جديد (كمجنس) بعد اكتمال عملية تجنيسه ..

 * رئيس مازيمبي الكنغولي (ذات النفوذ) القوي في الحكومة الكنغولية اوصي السفارة الكنغولية بالسودان باحضار مبينزا للكنغو قبل التسجيل للمريخ ..

 * عندها علم الوالي بتلك التحركات شرح مباشرة في اخلاء خانة الدافي لتسجيل مبينزا علي ان يعود لكشوفات الفريق كمجنس ..المصدر...

صفحه الزعيم السودانى المريخ,,,على الفيس بووك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*خييييييييييير وبركه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

** رئيس مازيمبي الكنغولي (ذات النفوذ)  القوي في الحكومة الكنغولية اوصي السفارة الكنغولية بالسودان باحضار مبينزا  للكنغو قبل التسجيل للمريخ ..

 * عندها علم الوالي بتلك التحركات شرح مباشرة في اخلاء خانة الدافي لتسجيل مبينزا علي ان يعود لكشوفات الفريق كمجنس 
هو دا قائل انو السودان دا فوضه ولا شنو ؟
مع الوالي مش حتقدر تقمض عينيك 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اذا تحقق بقاء الدافى كمجنس فنحن موعودون بكاس جوى باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اذا تحقق بقاء الدافى كمجنس فنحن موعودون بكاس جوى باذن الله



ياحلفاوي كاس جوي بالدافي؟
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياحلفاوي كاس جوي بالدافي؟



يرحمنا و يرحمكم الله 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ياحلفاوي كاس جوي بالدافي؟

يا اخوى مرتضى الدافى كلاعب مجنس إضافة للفريق 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الدافئ لاعب نشيط وغيور 
فقط يحتاج الى التوجيه الصحيح
والبدرى كان له بالمرصاد
وعشان اكفر عن غلطته 
اوصى بعدم شطبه
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

ياحلفاوي كاس جوي بالدافي؟

يا اخوى مرتضى الدافى كلاعب مجنس إضافة للفريق 



2
+
أحسن من كتيرين قاعدين لسي بكشف المريخ.
الدافي عنده غيرة على الشعار الواحد يشعر وكأنه تدرج من أشبال المريخ للشباب للفريق الأول وفي آخرين لا غيره لا هم على المريخ يلعبوا الكورة أداء واجب والسلام. 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

الدافئ لاعب نشيط وغيور 
فقط يحتاج الى التوجيه الصحيح
والبدرى كان له بالمرصاد
وعشان اكفر عن غلطته 
اوصى بعدم شطبه



مية المية. 
+ 
في لاعبين اخدتوا فرصتم بالكامل ولم يقدموا شئ للمريخ وعاملين قلق للمريخاب في كل مباراة. 
*

----------


## khaled elamin

*المصدر مامضموون
الله يجيب الفيهو خير
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تخبط وعشوائيه ميه الميه
                        	*

----------


## عمر اسحق

*اؤيد بقاء الدافي لانه غيور وقوي ولعاب لايختلف في ذلك اثنان. وحتى في مباراة المريخ الهليل الاخيرة (وهي ليست التي احكم عليه من خلالها فقط حتى في هذه المباراة لولا سؤ ارضية الملعب لعمل الهوائل)......يكفي انه اللاعب الوحيد الذي بكى عندما فاز الهليل على المريخ افريقيا بينما باقي اللاعبين يشربون العصاير ويدخنون السجاير ويتضاحكون كان البكا مافي بيتهم ....الدافي يقدم مالايقدمه كثير من اللاعبين الوطنيين وبلاش نذكر أسماء لأنها اوضح من عداوة الاتحاد الفاشل للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملف الشطب في المريخ مازال غامضا
ياريت نبعد عن العواطف ونشوف الانسب للفريق 
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*الدافى فعلا غيور ولعاب لكن عندو عملية كبيرة لازم تتعمل من قبل سنة وتم تأجيلها وهى سبب عدم قدرته علة المواصلة بصورة مستمرة وهى غير مضمونة انها ترجعوا زى اول وهو شخصيا متخوف منها وانت لو متابعين كويس لمسيرتو من تسجيلوا الاخير اين اصيب مع انو لايشارك لذلك ماتتعاملوا بالعواطف كتير مع اللم فعلا هو خسارة فقده لكن دا حال كرة القدم اللاعب لمايصاب خلاص والدليل نادى الصفاقصى تخلى عن افضل صانع اللعاب له للهلال بسبب الاصابة وهو العاجى توريه
                        	*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*يا شباب الدافى سنتين فى المريخ عمل شنو احنا من مفروض نشوف القادم الدافى لو نقشنا لو ما  نقشنا ما حيجى  فى النهاية دى قرار الادارة 
      ولاعشان جاب هدف فى الجلافيط

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مبينزا  مبينزا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اتمنى ان يعود مجنسا
                        	*

----------

